
Ask HN: Where do I get started developing iOS compatible Bluetooth devices? - jklein11
I want to build a a device that is able to interact with native iOS interfaces(volume control, etc.) I’m at a loss of where to get started. Does anyone have any experience doing something like this? Any tips on where to dig in?
======
davismwfl
Meaning you want to build a bluetooth hardware device and then have it be able
to interact with iOS?

If so, I suggest you dig into the bluetooth SIG (standard etc) a little, just
understand what all the different terms mean and how Bluetooth and BLE work at
the radio, protocol and profile (BLE) levels.

Bluetooth isn't crazy hard, neither is BLE but a key is understanding what you
are trying to do and how to fit into the existing standards. If you are
thinking "real-time" streaming, bluetooth is the way to go, if you are IoT
with occasional data than BLE is more efficient.

I had done a bunch of embedded stuff prior at different levels, but got
involved working with BLE/Bluetooth a lot in the past 3 years. I made quite a
few preventable mistakes not starting at the beginning thinking it would be
substantially similar to other wireless technologies. It is, but it also
isn't.

Outside of that, pick up a dev board (~$50/USD) from Nordic. I suggest them
not because they are perfect, they aren't, but they are the most consistent
and reliable I have found -- with a super detailed API spec. There are some to
stay away from as well, Bluegiga for example. If you ever get to the point of
productizing, you can start with pre certified modules using Nordic or TI etc
and be far ahead of the curve for a smaller price tag. Make sure you check out
the chipset too before committing at a full product level as well, there are
some known TI chip issues with certain ones. TI acts like these issues don't
exist but every product that uses them has the same issues, it is almost
comical.

If you have specific questions let me know, happy to share my experiences and
anything I can help with.

